# Steroids used for Muscle Gain can be Dangerous



## dawnofjustice (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks to this forum thread, I'm now open-minded with the use of legit steroids that can help for faster muscle gain. 

For 2 years working as gym instructor in the Middle east, I didn't use any muscle enhancement for my muscle gain objective in the right way. I taught many gym goers how to lose weight fast, and have some gorgeous six pack abs without the use of steroids, and they thanked me for doing so. However, I recommended only very few food supplements more on protein and strict with their diets. 

I, myself, also applied the same approach. My idea about steroids is totally different until I stumble on this forum site. Yet, abusing of it would still result to something you'll regret in the end.


Effects of abused steroid use can result to the following side effects: 

• Increased blood pressure

• Reduce the level of high density lipoprotein which is considered as good fats

• Obliteration of the liver

• Testicle contraction in males

• Uterus and breast contraction in females

• Impotency and infertility in both females and males

• Mood swings that are irrepressible which includes belligerence and irritability

No matter how you see it, steroid use should be avoided because of the possible adverse effects that it might contribute to your body in the long run. The effect is irreparable. It is more advisable that you be included in an exercise program that is steadily healthy, educated, and gives the chance for the person to improve muscle growth in the most natural way.

Hoping to hear more stories from everyone here! It's my new thread though!


----------



## Seeker (Nov 9, 2014)

I suffer from testicular contraction in males, and last night I was belligerently drunk off my ass


----------



## deadlift666 (Nov 9, 2014)

I also have testicular contraction.


----------



## losieloos (Nov 9, 2014)

I can't see shit because of that white background.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 10, 2014)

Steroids should be avoided. That is correct. Same goes for Pinky. Stay away from that motherfukker for real


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 10, 2014)

You guys still have testicles...


----------



## StoliFTW (Nov 10, 2014)

damn skin allergies


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 10, 2014)

I take steroids to pick up chicks.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 10, 2014)

Welcome to the dark side.  You've been officially corrupted.


----------



## Zipsteak (Nov 10, 2014)

Did you know relative to its size the Gorilla has the smallest testicles of any animal?


----------



## Yaya (Nov 10, 2014)

My wife honestly is starting to look like Bret the hitman Hart


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 10, 2014)

Yaya said:


> My wife honestly is starting to look like Bret the hitman Hart



Hell yeah......


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 10, 2014)

Alex from Target is my hero.


----------



## stonetag (Nov 10, 2014)

Zipsteak said:


> Did you know relative to its size the Gorilla has the smallest testicles of any animal?



Having small balls does not stop the gorilla from tearing heads clear the fuk off!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Nov 10, 2014)

Drugs are bad mmmmmk.

Steroids on the other hand are FUGGIN AWESOME BRUH!!!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 10, 2014)

Where in the Middle East are you from?


----------



## Yaya (Nov 10, 2014)

He is Armenian....


----------



## Yaya (Nov 10, 2014)

Extra Armenian


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 10, 2014)

dawnofjustice said:


> Thanks to this forum thread, I'm now open-minded with the use of legit steroids that can help for faster muscle gain.
> 
> For 2 years working as gym instructor in the Middle east, I didn't use any muscle enhancement for my muscle gain objective in the right way. I taught many gym goers how to lose weight fast, and have some gorgeous six pack abs without the use of steroids, and they thanked me for doing so. However, I recommended only very few food supplements more on protein and strict with their diets.
> 
> ...



This post is a crock of bullshit. Obliteration of liver? Testicle uterus and  breast contraction? Impotency? Irrepressible mood swings?

You start by saying you are open minded and then say no matter how you see it steroid use should be avoided.  This is contradictory.

Define steroid "abuse" for me please.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 10, 2014)

Yaya said:


> My wife honestly is starting to look like Bret the hitman Hart



better then jim the anvil neidhart


----------



## Maijah (Nov 10, 2014)

Or hacksaw Jim Dugan


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 10, 2014)

Someone let Admin know the poll needs fixing.


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 10, 2014)

Maijah said:


> Or hacksaw Jim Dugan



Hacksaw Jim Duggan is hot


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 10, 2014)

Dammit Aaron Henry is that you!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 10, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Dammit Aaron Henry is that you!



The fact that Ben Affleck was in this After School Special makes me believe every last bit of it...

PS - when you look at the still frame before you press play, he looks like he's about to gobble a dick!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 10, 2014)

This poll isnt all that retarded. All the answers to vote for are pretty much rediculous but there are two answers that could be correct with one being more than the other. This poll shows how many people do not clearly know the effects of a cycle. The actual correct answer out of the ones this offers is that steroids are dangerous because they raise blood pressure. Im not sure what everyone considers abuse but lets say 500mg of test e is not abuse. Even 500mg of test e will elevate blood pressure. I am amazed at how many people selected they are safe if they are not abused.


----------



## Gt500face (Nov 10, 2014)

losieloos said:


> I can't see shit because of that white background.



It might be the steroids affecting your vision Losiloos


----------



## curtisvill (Nov 10, 2014)

testicles are overrated.


----------



## TheLupinator (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I abuse everything except steroids.... especially women... especially when I'm on steroids


----------

